

Six Android displays confronted [video] - stejules
http://androgeek.com/six-android-displays-confronted-video.html
This is a comparison between the MyTouch 3G, the HTC Hero, the Motorola Milestone / Droid, the Samsung Galaxy, the Nexus One and the Acer Liquid
======
bartgatsby1
Cool

